

How Wall Street Bankers Use Seamless To Feast On Free Lobster, Steak, And Beer - JumpCrisscross
http://www.fastcompany.com/1822449/scamming-seamless-how-big-banks-are-getting-taken-for-big-cash

======
1point2
And Strippers?

